# Two antique bikes and a tricyle too.



## ian (May 26, 2022)

Found these antique bikes at a junk store in Longview WA today. The truss frame is $800.00, the Columbia is $500.00 and the Colson Fairy tricycle is $100.00. Are they worth the asking price?


----------



## cr250mark (May 26, 2022)

Pass on fairy 
Snag 2 bikes 
Hard to tell but might jump at Columbia first at $500
Gl


----------



## Blue Streak (May 26, 2022)

$500 for the 1897-98 Columbia is a great price. Nice complete bicycle. You need to go there tomorrow and buy it then keep it or resell it here on CABE. It would be much better off with a CABER than hanging in a junk store.








Model 45 from 1897 Columbia Catalog:












From 1898 Columbia Catalog:


----------



## SoBayRon (May 26, 2022)

I’ll bet Ian is in the lot tomorrow before they open!😍


----------



## Gully (May 26, 2022)

Are ya ever gonna run across these again?


----------



## ian (May 26, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> $500 for the 1897-98 Columbia is a great price. Nice complete bicycle. You need to go there tomorrow and buy it then keep it or resell it here on CABE. It would be much better off with a CABER than hanging in a junk store.
> 
> View attachment 1634415
> View attachment 1634418
> ...



I might just do that! He's open to offers.


----------



## ian (May 26, 2022)

Gully said:


> Are ya ever gonna run across these again?



They're only 20 miles away.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 27, 2022)

what is holding those bikes up in the air? looks like a piece of twine.


----------



## ian (May 27, 2022)

Not sure. Maybe 75 psi in the tires?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 27, 2022)

The 28-spoke front wheel looks peculiarly old-fashioned, (and as stated in the specifications).


----------



## 1817cent (May 27, 2022)

Ian, you will do good with the Columbia.  Maybe on the truss too.  Make him an offer on the 2 bikes.  Don't worry about the 30" bars you want.  I will give you a set.  Free!!


----------



## ian (May 27, 2022)

Haha. Another Caber is interested in both. Waaaayyy to old for me anyway 😀


----------



## prewarmachine (May 27, 2022)

This interested Caber is very appreciative of your selflessness Ian.  You are too kind sharing where to find these great bikes.  They are home safe and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## ian (May 27, 2022)

Good on ya!!


----------



## 1817cent (May 27, 2022)

Ian is one of the good guys on this site for sure!


----------



## ian (May 27, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Ian is one of the good guys on this site for sure!



Jay, I've yet to find a bad one on here!


----------

